# Celebrating Diversity: An Animal Crossing Art Contest



## Chris (Jun 14, 2020)

Art Contest
June 14, 2020 - June 27, 2020​


Animal Crossing has the unique ability to draw in people from all walks of life. For this event we would like to see artwork that celebrates our diverse community and showcases the wholesome aspect of Animal Crossing that we all know and love. Pick a topic that resonates with you and express it within the context of Animal Crossing. Remember that the focus of this contest is about celebrating diversity and promoting inclusivity, so please keep entries positive and upbeat and take care to avoid stereotyping!

*Update June 24: *



			
				Vrisnem said:
			
		

> If anyone wishes to make changes to their *existing artwork*, please be sure to do so in *a new post* (do not edit it into your old one because I won't see it) and specifically state that it is *an update *to a previous submission. *You may only do this one time*. I will not take responsibility for anyone's entry being missed if you do not follow these instructions.





Task

Celebrating diversity and promoting inclusivity using Animal Crossing themed artwork.


> [Diversity] means understanding that each individual is unique, and recognizing our individual differences. These can be along the dimensions of race, ethnicity, gender, sexual orientation, socio-economic status, age, physical abilities, religious beliefs, political beliefs, or other ideologies.




Rules

This art contest is for drawing and painting only. You may only use content you have made yourself from scratch - this means that you cannot use craft supplies, make sculptures, use renders, etc.
Entries may be traditional or digital. Please scan or take a clear picture of any traditional artwork - it would be a shame for your work to be ruined by a bad photo!
Your entry must fit the Celebrating Diversity theme.
Only one entry per person. No plagiarism or collaborations.
Please write your forum username either directly onto your entry or include it on a separate name card. You may submit two separate images of your entry (one with your username and one without) if you prefer. This means we will not need to blur your name out of the photo if your entry is nominated.
Once your entry has been submitted it cannot be edited.
Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a joke, then it'll be disqualified.
Keep content suitable for a PG-13 audience. If it would breach our Rules & Guidelines then it's not suitable here.
Entries that fail to meet the requirements will not be accepted.

Submission

When your entry is finished, submit it by posting in this thread. Your entry cannot be edited after it has been submitted.
Submissions must be in by *June 27th at 11:59PM EDT*.


Prizes

*First Place Prize:*

Gold Trophy Collectible
375 forum bells
*Second Place Prize: *

Silver Trophy Collectible
250 forum bells
*Third Place Prize:*

Bronze Trophy Collectible
125 forum bells
*Participation Prize:*

75 forum bells
1 additional raffle ticket for the second _Animal Crossing: New Horizons Official Companion Guide_ giveaway

FAQs

Does it have to be a drawing or can I enter an alternative arts and craft project?
_For this contest we are only accepting traditional and digital drawings._

Can I use fonts in my artwork?
_Digital text is acceptable as long as everything else was drawn by you. Renders or editing game artwork is not allowed._

Who will decide who wins? The staff or members' votes?
_The staff will vote internally to nominate entries. The entries with the most staff votes will then go forward to a public poll within one week of the contest closing. The recipients for the first, second, and third place prizes will then be decided on by the community._


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

me, reading this entire thread knowing very well that i cant draw: 

looking forward to seeing all the submissions!


----------



## Babo (Jun 15, 2020)

Cant wait to see what blink brings to the table >:3


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

I hope this goes well... This seems like a well-intentioned contest that has the potential to go in a bad direction in a hurry. Good luck to all of you artists out there!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 15, 2020)

I can't wait to see what everyone does!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2020)

I think I might actually do this one! I don't have any ideas yet but I'm coming up with them as I type this!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

I've got an idea but definitely not enough artistic ability to pull it off...
working on it though! hopefully I can turn in something that looks ok and doesn't offend anyone >///<


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 16, 2020)

This contest looks swell! I'll definitely try to make the time to join it! Thank you so much for hosting it, Bell Tree. It means a lot to someone of color. 

THIS ISNT EVEN ABT CURRENT EVENTS ITS PRIDE MONTH THATS HOW WACKY THE WORLD BE PSPSPSPS


----------



## biibii (Jun 16, 2020)

heres my entry!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm excited to see everyone's entries!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2020)

biibii said:


> heres my entry!



Hi @biibii, while this is fantastic it doesn't appear to fit the task. We are looking for Animal Crossing related art.


----------



## biibii (Jun 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hi @biibii, while this is fantastic it doesn't appear to fit the task. We are looking for Animal Crossing related art.


i realized this like 2 seconds after i submitted / drew it. i was wondering if i could submit again or not ?


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2020)

biibii said:


> i realized this like 2 seconds after i submitted / drew it. i was wondering if i could submit again or not ?



Of course you can!


----------



## biibii (Jun 17, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Of course you can!


thanks so much!!!


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 17, 2020)

I've got a question about the contest! May the image we submit be in a gif format? As in showing a different scene/scenes on each frame? I don't want that to seem like I'm trying to submit multiple submissions using one image but I have a really neat idea that requires it.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 18, 2020)

I've never really done digital art before, so I was so happy with how this turned out! 
The image includes all the animal species in the game


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 18, 2020)

Wait if we submit publically does that not mean others can see who did an art piece and can cause possible 'favourtism/popularity' votes?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 18, 2020)

time to stop fiddling with this, i’m not a good artist or anything so T_T
tried to represent utilizing animal crossing to reach out to those with mental disabilities, who can also be members of other marginalized communities >///< i hope this isn't too insensitive i had a lot of debate on how to represent everyone properly but my drawing ability isn't the best T_T








Spoiler: unsigned version


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 19, 2020)

The entries so far are so good! I have an idea but actually can’t draw for the life of me


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait if we submit publically does that not mean others can see who did an art piece and can cause possible 'favourtism/popularity' votes?



Every contest we hold the vast majority of entries are posted publicly even when a private entry option is offered. To date we have never seen an underserving entry take home one of the top prizes, so we've faith in the community to vote by theme and skill rather than going to check if any entries were submitted by their friends.


----------



## Orieii (Jun 19, 2020)

I completely missed this contest thread  I'm just now seeing this  I would've totally entered! I love the theme


----------



## piske (Jun 19, 2020)

Orieii said:


> I completely missed this contest thread  I'm just now seeing this  I would've totally entered! I love the theme ❤



you can still enter: “Submissions must be in by June 21st at 11:59PM EDT.”


----------



## daisyy (Jun 19, 2020)

hazel, roald, and lolly below are celebrating diwali, a five-day festival of lights celebrated by millions of hindus, sikhs, and jains across the world. they are wearing saris and a kurta, which i was delighted to see are actual items in new horizons 
(we still need some in-game gulab jamun tho!!)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 19, 2020)

Here is my submission! My focus was celebrating religious diversity :]







Spoiler:  Larger + My super professional signature











Full size links:


https://imgur.com/a/QVjGaWa


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 19, 2020)

My submission \o/ mostly based around pride (rainbow flower wreath, and each room represents a different lgbtq+ flag), but also the diversity in acnh: how we dress, decorate, in flowers, etc. more detailed explanation under the spoiler





Spoiler: more detailed explanation



by row the flags are: gender queer, genderfluid, pansexual // aromantic, transgender, lesbian // bisexual, asexual, nonbinary
there are a lot of flags that i couldn't fit in since i wanted to keep to a 3x3 grid, so i ended up just choosing ones that were close to me in some way (i.e. personally close, or having friends who identify with it) ywy);;

the characters are just my acnh characters -- their placement is based around the idea of 'exploring their identity' in a sense, since it's a bit hard figuring out who you are sometimes, or that was my case anyways! 'w');;; i didn't really want them to be the focal point, though, hehe.



also, a version with my signature on it:


Spoiler: Version with signature


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2020)

We will be extending the deadline until the 24th, so there's still some time to submit your artwork. Good work so far everyone!


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 19, 2020)

My first contest! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

biibii said:


> heres my entry!


That's bueatiful


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

You have no idea how happy this extended deadline makes me, I have been staring at this thread all week and only got my inspiration and started drawing yesterday    Thank youuu


----------



## linkachu10 (Jun 19, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Art Contest
> June 14, 2020 - June 24, 2020​
> 
> 
> ...


can i send you a short digital animation i made from scratch


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 20, 2020)

Gosh, all of these pictures are so colorful! I don't have any way to color my picture, but here is what I drew. I hope it's acceptable.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

I can't draw even if my life depended on it...
So imma pass this on to lovely people.  <3

I'm sorry. c:  
@umeiko @SinnerTheCat @soggy 
 good luck to all. >3<


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 20, 2020)

@Mistreil So much detail is in your picture! I think I recognize most of the items you drew, but what is the rectangular thing behind the fortune telling kit in the top middle room? It's very pretty, and I'd like to know what it is, please.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 20, 2020)

thanks for extending the deadline guys! I've had an idea in mind for a week now but I couldn't find time to draw due to finals being in the way. Everyone's drawings look so good rn!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for extending the date, was thinking about maybe entering this. I can draw, but I’ve been lacking in creative juice since the end of last year. Hoping this jumpstarts my motivation for drawing again; the theme surely is rattling the gears in my head.

Great job to those that have entered! Lots of creativity here for sure.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 20, 2020)

Tysm for extending that deadline, my idea just keeps getting bigger and bigger 



kiwikenobi said:


> @Mistreil So much detail is in your picture! I think I recognize most of the items you drew, but what is the rectangular thing behind the fortune telling kit in the top middle room? It's very pretty, and I'd like to know what it is, please.


I believe that's an elaborate kimono stand! They _are_ very pretty <3


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 20, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mistreil So much detail is in your picture! I think I recognize most of the items you drew, but what is the rectangular thing behind the fortune telling kit in the top middle room? It's very pretty, and I'd like to know what it is, please.


It's an Elaborate Kimono Stand! It's even prettier in-game, hehe. ♡


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2020)

Omg I'm glad the deadline got extended, I haven't been able to start mine yet (assuming I can actually muster the energy to do it. I'm conflicted between digital or traditional).


----------



## amemome (Jun 20, 2020)

Here's my entry! Not as fancy as everyone else's but I thought the spirit of the contest was great. 

Sorry my entry is so late!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Wiat someone remind me in a few hours to do this. I just about forgot! D:


----------



## Blink. (Jun 20, 2020)

Aloha, here is my submission!

IMGUR here --> Celebrating Diversity Entry





​


Spoiler: signed version


----------



## zenni (Jun 20, 2020)

omg @Blink.  just slayed :0

Maybe I'll try a teeny tiny entry myself... All these submissions are making me excited!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 20, 2020)

Here is my entry ... not sure if it qualifies


----------



## lieryl (Jun 20, 2020)

here is my submission <33 i am by no means an artist but i couldn’t get this idea out of my head T^T 




Spoiler: signed T^T


----------



## kookey (Jun 20, 2020)

>_____> going to post this real quick before I lose my nerve and delete this


----------



## linkachu10 (Jun 20, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wiat someone remind me in a few hours to do this. I just about forgot! D:


hey remember to submit a drawling


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Wiat someone remind me in a few hours to do this. I just about forgot! D:





linkachu10 said:


> hey remember to submit a drawling



we reminding you. Hullo please submit.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jun 21, 2020)

I hope that I’ll recover from my carpel tunnel surgery in time to participate!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm not a very good drawer, but these entries look great so far. Can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Larsi (Jun 21, 2020)

More creative with digital, but I tried it with pencil 

There's a heavy storm at my island. Where my villager is walking with his dress on he can see everything flying around. When Pietro is coming his way he grabs his vaulting pole and Pietro can just grab it! Hell yeah my villager is waving him like a Rainbow flag!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2020)

linkachu10 said:


> can i send you a short digital animation i made from scratch


Sorry, but we will not be accepting animations. Allowing this would be giving digital artists an unfair advantage over traditional artists because they cannot accomplish the same result using paper.


----------



## snubby25 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for extending the deadline it gave me enough time to finish my submission! Went for a cultural diversity theme with this!! Each pair of animals represents a different continent!

Full image with signature underneath the spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 21, 2020)

All the entries so far are absolutely amazing. I finally finished mine! I've been working on it since Wednesday and I know if I keep nitpicking it I'm gonna dislike it more and more so here it is! It's kinda huge.

Click!


Spoiler: Submission!












It was gonna be animated, the squares cycling, but that's not aloud so I'll just make a seperate image showing the other 4 scenes eventually. 

Here's LGBT Animal Crossing! Shari is a lesbian who's in love with Tia, Rocco and Beardo are boyfriends, Flora and Diva are pan and bi respectively and are showing solidarity, Paolo is a trans man and Julia is a trans woman!! I tried to pick animals that suited these roles best and I hope I did em justice. Every villager in AC has their own stories we make them, and I think that's really important.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 21, 2020)

@michealsmells How did I not realize before that Julia has the colors of a peacock (as opposed to a penhen) but is a female character? She's perfect for your picture! Very clever!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 21, 2020)

A lot of these look really good. I'm kind of jealous. How did I miss this?


----------



## Damniel (Jun 22, 2020)

snubby25 said:


> Thanks for extending the deadline it gave me enough time to finish my submission! Went for a cultural diversity theme with this!! Each pair of animals represents a different continent!
> 
> Full image with signature underneath the spoiler.



ah! this is my favorite so far! I think you did a fantastic job portraying different cultures! Well done!! As a POC this made me really happy to see


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2020)

All entries submitted so far have been accepted. 

There are 68 hours remaining to submit an entry.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2020)

wow all the entries are amazing 
I'm so jealous of everyone's talent to draw, good luck to everyone!~


----------



## my-peculiar-dream (Jun 22, 2020)

here's my entry! ankha and stitches celebrating pride <3

made using mostly watercolors (and markers for shading)

good luck everyone  i love all the entries!


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for extending the deadline!
Here is my submission, Roscoe and Julian. ^-^ ♡ Had so much fun drawing this!


----------



## Mary (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, everyone’s really outdone themselves!!!
I’m not an artist at all, but I started working on something a few days ago, hopefully I’ll finish in time to submit!


----------



## isgvfj (Jun 22, 2020)

Posting artwork from my very talented sister! 
View attachment 277354View attachment 277357


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2020)

isgvfj said:


> Posting artwork from my very talented sister!
> View attachment 277354View attachment 277357



If your sister created this artwork then we cannot accept it as a submission, sorry. Any artwork you submit must be made by you.


----------



## isgvfj (Jun 22, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If your sister created this artwork then we cannot accept it as a submission, sorry. Any artwork you submit must be made by you.



Gotcha, sorry about that!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you so so much for extending the deadline!! Because of it I am able to participate ☺ 





Spoiler: signed version


----------



## Mick (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm going to post this now because I could keep tinkering with it forever but this will have to do. I'll only make it worse  

I'd like to thank this community, and specifically all the people that look past differences and help each other out wherever possible. You're all awesome! Keep it up!






Unsigned here: 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2020)

All entries so far have been accepted. 

There are 33hrs left to enter this contest.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 23, 2020)

I am absolutely not an artist and am not submitting anything but the art that's been submitted is the work of talented people :0


----------



## BranchingSprout (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm not awesome with text but i tried with the drawing portion to make up for it :'^)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so so much for extending the deadline!! Because of it I am able to participate ☺
> View attachment 277679
> 
> 
> ...


omg i laughed at the turnip part hahha. i love it!!


----------



## Velo (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow these are all so great!! ^o^
Well done everyone who has posted so far!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2020)

Here's my entry ;___; me n some friends from here on tbt








Spoiler: with username


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 23, 2020)

Here is my entry! My first ever digtial drawing, so i dont have high hopes, but I thought entering would be a good opportunity.


----------



## Skunk (Jun 23, 2020)

❤ 
Be proud of who you are and who you love!
❤








Spoiler: Version w/ username


----------



## biibii (Jun 23, 2020)

here is my new submission :0


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is my entry to the celebration of diversity!


----------



## lilis (Jun 24, 2020)

I finished my entry! This took so long... They are... too large to be attached? I hope linking to imgur is ok @@








Spoiler: signed version













Spoiler: Idea behind picture



I really like how ACNH became such a huge hit and soooo many people are playing it. Like the villagers who are of different personality and looks, we are all different as well! Yet we can be together and live together through many interest and things. I want to illustrate how one game can bring different people together around the world.

(Huh ya, I'm not very good at explaining my ideas orz) But I am very happy with this game I have met new friends and reconnected with older ones too =)


----------



## seularin (Jun 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so so much for extending the deadline!! Because of it I am able to participate ☺
> View attachment 277679
> 
> 
> ...


‘56 per’ me too


----------



## Babo (Jun 24, 2020)

BranchingSprout said:


> I'm not awesome with text but i tried with the drawing portion to make up for it :'^)
> View attachment 277766


Oh wow this is so gooood!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

I kinda had to rush this due to being busier than I thought (hence the very iffy background and shading), but I brought 3 of my LGBTQ+ characters to the table, and now they own an island. It's canon in my head.


Spoiler: entry









Kinda wish I coulda done better and spend more time on it, but oh well.


----------



## my-peculiar-dream (Jun 24, 2020)

lilis said:


> I finished my entry! This took so long... They are... too large to be attached? I hope linking to imgur is ok @@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love this! ;__; <3


----------



## zenni (Jun 24, 2020)

Going for the participation prize







Spoiler: Signed


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2020)

Awesome work everyone! All entries up to this post have been accepted. 

*There are 18.5hrs remaining to submit an entry to this content. *


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, yep, seeing Vrisnem's posts I suppose it's no use asking for another extension :'D
It's alright, I'm gonna try my best not to rush it but I'm probably gonna have to tweak my idea a bit if I want to be able to submit something. I understand not wanting to be too late for the voting part! I would be super happy if this was extended, but I'm expecting a no and I'm okay with that! :'3


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Hi, yep, seeing Vrisnem's posts I suppose it's no use asking for another extension :'D
> It's alright, I'm gonna try my best not to rush it but I'm probably gonna have to tweak my idea a bit if I want to be able to submit something. I understand not wanting to be too late for the voting part! I would be super happy if this was extended, but I'm expecting a no and I'm okay with that! :'3



If people need extra time then that's okay! The event was originally intended to end on a weekend, so we're happy to extend it until *Saturday 27th, 11:59pm EDT*. This will leave us with enough time to make sure everyone gets their additional raffle ticket for this Sunday's *New Horizons Companion Guide Giveaway*.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> If people need extra time then that's okay! The event was originally intended to end on a weekend, so we're happy to extend it until *Saturday 27th, 11:59pm EDT*. This will leave us with enough time to make sure everyone gets their additional raffle ticket for this Sunday's *New Horizons Companion Guide Giveaway*.



Lit I may actually put something together now! thank you so much!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 24, 2020)

Not that I'm not grateful for the extension cause I'm slow as poop, but would it be fair to say the people that have already submitted can tweak their pictures if they want? I think quite a few people rushed parts of their entries thinking they wouldn't get it in on time and extending it another 3 days kinda gives everyone that hasn't submitted an advantage


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 24, 2020)

found some time to draw this out! marshal and raymond welcoming rodney the most hated villager in the island. i think he has his charms 








Spoiler: unsigned


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Not that I'm not grateful for the extension cause I'm slow as poop, but would it be fair to say the people that have already submitted can tweak their pictures if they want? I think quite a few people rushed parts of their entries thinking they wouldn't get it in on time and extending it another 3 days kinda gives everyone that hasn't submitted an advantage



As long as it is very clearly the same piece of artwork, and not a new submission, then this would be fine.

If anyone wishes to make changes to their *existing artwork*, please be sure to do so in *a new post* (do not edit it into your old one because I won't see it) and specifically state that it is *an update *to a previous submission. *You may only do this one time*. I will not take responsibility for anyone's entry being missed if you do not follow these instructions.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

im editing my old drawing, and drawing every animal crossing species, WHY ARE THERE SO MANY


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2020)

Wait, wait, wait, there's still time?

Omg, I really have to take advantage of this. I got sick for a while but now that we have a few extra days maybe I can finally do somethin.

Thank you so much *Vrisnem* for extending the deadline!


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait, wait, wait, there's still time?
> 
> Omg, I really have to take advantage of this. I got sick for a while but now that we have a few extra days maybe I can finally do somethin.
> 
> Thank you so much *Vrisnem* for extending the deadline!



Someone asked for an extension and I couldn't think of a good reason to decline that request so, yes, there is still time! Hope to see you enter.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 25, 2020)

I finished mine!


Spoiler: Diversity Event











I think my favorite thing that came to mind once this event was announced is how Nan and Chèvre have each other's pictures in their houses. Two friends who, by the color of their fur, are complete opposites yet have such a great friendship! I love that little detail. I think Animal crossing shows a lot of different villagers and I wanted to highlight that. What better way than a rainbow and with pride month upon us, it all just worked together. All of it comes together in the phrase "From you we learn to love". I am really happy with it, since I'm usually a trash artist!


----------



## Laurina (Jun 25, 2020)

I never paint, so this was a nice little change. Thank you for the extension, finally didn't feel useless/unproductive on a day off


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 25, 2020)

I just redid mine because of the extension, it was rushed to get in! @Vrisnem thank you for the extension! I was already proud, but I feel like this is my best work! THIS IS MY REENTRY


----------



## Laurina (Jun 25, 2020)

Sorry, I forgot about the username part in the rules. 



Spoiler: Username Copy


----------



## Raymondisbby<3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mhhh yes i need to do one, i just joined, and how to i post my art on here TWT


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

Raymondisbby<3 said:


> Mhhh yes i need to do one, i just joined, and how to i post my art on here TWT



Hi, welcome to TBT! 

You can use the button circled below (it appears on both desktop and mobile versions) to attach an image to your post:


----------



## kayleee (Jun 26, 2020)

These are so good!! Everyone is so talented!


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 26, 2020)

oop i forgot i needed to include one with my user, here is is now.


----------



## r a t (Jun 26, 2020)

This isn’t my usual style due to time restrictions, and I wasn’t able to include as many details as I wanted incase I didn’t finish but here’s a lil gnome wedding! Love is love <3 (also the scenery is based on an area of my island using the new wedding set from Reese and Cyrus)


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 26, 2020)

Rosetti said:


> This isn’t my usual style due to time restrictions, and I wasn’t able to include as many details as I wanted incase I didn’t finish but here’s a lil gnome wedding! Love is love <3 (also the scenery is based on an area of my island using the new wedding set from Reese and Cyrus)



Amazing


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 26, 2020)

Is there still like a day left or a couple of hours?


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is there still like a day left or a couple of hours?



Approx 28hrs are left.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 26, 2020)

I think this was my first time doing a multi-character artwork! A little pressed for time bc of IRL things so it's not my usual style, but I think I pulled off the basic concept I was thinking of.  A HUGE shoutout to @Rubombee for sending me so many links about LGBT+ in Animal Crossing, you're a sweetheart! Many thanks too to my LGBT+ friends who sent me pics of their reps 





(username under the 06/2020 box!)



Spoiler: without username/signature!


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2020)

All entries up to the post have been accepted.  

Reminder that this contest closes in a little under 18hrs.


----------



## lana. (Jun 27, 2020)

This is my entry:


Spoiler: Celebrating Diversity Entry



With Signature:






Without Signature:







This is the planting of the tree, but in New Horizons.  It symbolizes bringing people together to celebrate our differences.  I debated doing traditional or digital, but decided on traditional, hopefully the picture is clear enough! Thank you for the extension!




Spoiler: also i filmed a video of the process of it being painted :)






https://imgur.com/a/mXv43q9

i lost my ruler so i had to find this folder lol


----------



## Kadori (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi! I'm excited to join the contest and wow, it was a challenge to draw because i'm no artist. >< Thank you for the opportunity
This is my entry:


Spoiler: My entry :')











Spoiler: Signed version


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is my entry! I took out my watercolour paints to do this 



https://imgur.com/7nosEpk


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2020)

Latest entries have been accepted. 

*7 hours and 15 minutes remaining. *


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 27, 2020)

My first ever digital drawing! Thought I'd try something different rather than traditional for once!

Signed Version:







Spoiler: Unsigned


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 27, 2020)

HERE WE GO. after many, _many_ hours spent either drawing or trying not to get Krita (and my entire computer) to crash too much, _here is my entry!_
For background/texture, I hope it's okay that I used three pictures of skies that I've taken myself (and that are posted on my dA)! I can link them if needed.
I can also provide an unsigned version if it's necessary.

For a short description, this is (pretty obviously) about Pride/LGBTQIA+ stuff in Animal Crossing!
The flags given to the ring of villagers are either canon (based on their apparence) or headcanons I have. For the player characters in the middle, there's me at the top and the others are friends' characters depicted with their flags!
The four items they're holding symbolize a few ways in which ACNH has gotten more progressive: eyelashes no longer being gender-exclusive; villagers using they/them pronouns when talking about visitors; passports not being gender-colored; the ability to change your "style" (and not "gender") whenever you want!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is something that's doable or not, but would it be possible to vote for 3 entries during user voting phase?  There's so many entries that I feel like it would be hard for us to just pick one favorite.  Given that there 3 prizes, I feel like voting for three makes sense and due to the amount of users, we shouldn't have many issues with tie breakers.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 27, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> _-snip-_



QUEEN


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2020)

The submission phase has now ended. Thank you to everyone who has submitted an entry! 

All new entries have been accepted.  The staff nomination phase will begin later today (Sunday). We are aiming to have the poll for the public voting phase ready to go within a few days.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

Public voting has begun. Click here to participate!


----------

